

Intel Clover Trail is Windows-only; nothing to do with drivers - mtgx
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/09/27/intels-clover-trail-is-a-bloated-nightmare/

======
bryanlarsen
tldr if you want to know why this article is different than the others that
have been on HN: Intel is making this chip Windows-only because they expect
Windows8 non-RT on tablets with this chip to fail. And they want it to fail
because the chip is too big to sell cheaply.

